# Did I get screwed by the dealer service department?



## nhjxmen (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I don't know about fixing trucks much. I got my tranny rebuilt in my 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 v8 5.9L gas about a month ago. I never tried out the 4x4 until now. It doesn't work! It was perfectly fine before the rebuild. Now the low 4x4 doesn't even work. There's no crunch sound like it's going into 4x4, nor is there a 4x4 light in the dash. Any expert mechanics out there can help me? Did I get screwed by the dealer? Is the tranny rebuild and the 4x4 related somehow?

John


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shifter on the floor or push button. If push bottom could be connection or bad encoder motor.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds like the linkage isnt hooked up. Probably not a big deal maybe they forgot to hook it back up. If I am thinking correctly its like a 5 min job.

Good luck sorry I am not more help


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

My idea would be if the shifter is on the floor.


----------



## nhjxmen (Dec 14, 2011)

It's a shifter on the floor, not a button. Sorry I forgot to mention that. I will bring it in tomorrow to the dealer


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

nhjxmen;1669997 said:


> It's a shifter on the floor, not a button. Sorry I forgot to mention that. I will bring it in tomorrow to the dealer


Does it feel like shifter is hooked to anything?


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

If the light isn't lighting then the shaft isn't moving to engage 4x4, rebuilding the tranny really doesn't have anything to do with the transfer case, hopefully its a linkage problem to the transfer case for you


----------



## Lone136 (Sep 18, 2010)

I heed that same problem some time back. Our Rams have what is called a Cad on the front Axle that locks the 4x4 or front end into 4 wheel drive and also turns the light on so you know it's working. Here is how it works.

A synchronizer in the transfer case spins the front driveshaft up to speed
The 4x4 shift lever locks into place and engages a vacuum switch
Vacuum lines swap the High/Low vacuum signals to the vacuum solenoid on the front axle
The vacuum solenoid (shift motor) slides the splined shift collar
When the splines on the two axle stubs align, the collar locks into place
Now that the axle ends are locked together by the shift collar and you have 4WD 

I hope this helps. I did away with the vacuum solenoid and wait to a 4x4 Posi-lok


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Its probably just the wire (unplugged) running the gizmo indicated by the previous poster.
This "glitch" actually suggests a real nice upgrade; since its a manual transfer case, you could put a switch on that wire, and come up with 2wd low range, which can be really nice for moving heavy things around slowly with a lot of control.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I agree with Lone on this. Once one of my guys was in a off road situation and the brush pulled one of the vacum lines off and presto no more 4wd. If you have a fantastic dealer, he will fix the problem for free or at least say what the problem is and say it isn't connected to his previous work. If you have a bad dealer, you need a new truck. Very few dealers stand behind transmission work for more than 90 days.


----------



## nhjxmen (Dec 14, 2011)

Thx everyone for the help. Hopefully it's just a connection that was loose or was not put back together. All your posts have given me so much more information than expected. I love this site. Thank goodness this last storm was sprinkles, or else I might have lost my contract because of this 4x4 stuff.


----------



## nhjxmen (Dec 14, 2011)

You were right, the vacuum hose was "clogged" and one of the wires was disconnected even though I didn't use the truck. They tried to charge me $140 and I said I didn't authorize the charge, I could have done it myself, so they lowered it to $85. I'm beginning to wonder why every time I bring it in, another problem arises:

tranny rebuild done, but leaking transmission fluid = $200 for new pan
pan replaced, but no 4wd = $85 for new hose

...and many other suggested repairs. I don't think I'm goin back to this dealer...Thx everyone for the help.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

nhjxmen;1671742 said:


> tranny rebuild done, but leaking transmission fluid = $200 for new pan
> pan replaced, but no 4wd = $85 for new hose
> 
> ...and many other suggested repairs. I don't think I'm goin back to this dealer...Thx everyone for the help.


So let me get this straight:

You had them rebuild your tranny & they "didn't notice" the rusty pan???


----------



## nhjxmen (Dec 14, 2011)

they said they replaced the gasket. In my experience, when you replace the gasket, you make sure the metal is buffed and even so there's no leaks. They said my pan was bad, I told them it wasn't leaking before I brought it in. I didn't want to deal with it, so I just paid and left. After a tranny build, that's not supposed to happen, right? The pan job is included, right?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

nhjxmen;1671781 said:


> they said they replaced the gasket. In my experience, when you replace the gasket, you make sure the metal is buffed and even so there's no leaks. They said my pan was bad, I told them it wasn't leaking before I brought it in. I didn't want to deal with it, so I just paid and left. After a tranny build, that's not supposed to happen, right? The pan job is included, right?


I would expect them to at least bring it to your attention that it was on its way out.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

jasonv;1671860 said:


> I would expect them to at least bring it to your attention that it was on its way out.


Some shops do exactly what is on the ticket and nothing more

One person could have diagnosed your truck, but didnt notice the pan. When the person fixed It they would notice it

But if they called you and said you NEED a new pan, Youre going to accuse them of screwing you over


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

jasonv;1671860 said:


> I would expect them to at least bring it to your attention that it was on its way out.


I would agree. The fact that they didn't sounds strange. It's a dealership & there's no attempt for any upsell???


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1671874 said:


> Some shops do exactly what is on the ticket and nothing more


And those shops do not meet my expectations. This is a question of what is appropriate, not what happens to be done by people who don't care.


----------



## nhjxmen (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay, thx. This is my first time dealing with a dealer. They did try to upsell me after the tranny build with a sheet of 10 other things. I guess I should have asked exactly what was included in a tranny build. I didn't think of the pan & gasket being a potential problem until it was done. My fault for expecting the best out of a dealer. I live and I learn...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

nhjxmen;1672010 said:


> Okay, thx. This is my first time dealing with a dealer. They did try to upsell me after the tranny build with a sheet of 10 other things. I guess I should have asked exactly what was included in a tranny build. I didn't think of the pan & gasket being a potential problem until it was done. My fault for expecting the best out of a dealer. I live and I learn...


Who is the dealer?


----------



## nhjxmen (Dec 14, 2011)

the one on 104th and about pecos. I don't know their official name, on google it comes up as Pro Chrysler Dodge Jeep Dealer.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for the post nhjxmen , my daughter just moved to Aurora .
She isn't that close , but that is one of the dealerships that I looked at for her do to all the raving reviews about there service dept. , how honest they were compared to the other dealers in the area ,and the discounts to car club's . Also they will work on modified jeeps and trucks with no factory warranty hassle .
Bob


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

nhjxmen;1672747 said:


> the one on 104th and about pecos. I don't know their official name, on google it comes up as Pro Chrysler Dodge Jeep Dealer.


Thx, one more place that will never get any of my money.


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

nhjxmen;1672010 said:


> Okay, thx. This is my first time dealing with a dealer. They did try to upsell me after the tranny build with a sheet of 10 other things. I guess I should have asked exactly what was included in a tranny build. I didn't think of the pan & gasket being a potential problem until it was done. My fault for expecting the best out of a dealer. I live and I learn...


I'd say it isn't your fault. You went in expecting them to treat you as honestly as, I assume, you treat others. Unfortunately, not everyone in the world acts with integrity.

A friend of mine took his company truck to a dealer for a coolant flush. When he went to pick it up, they hit him with a crazy bill, they went ahead and installed a new radiator and water pump, told him they needed to be replaced. He said, "Is there anything else you want to charge me for? Put it on my bill now, charge me whatever the #$%@ you want. I'll pay you, but when I walk out this door I'm never coming back, no one in our company will be back, and I'm going to try my best to make sure no one I know, and none of their friends or relatives, ever brings you business again!"

They got the Service Manager, apologized profusely, and deleted the unnecessary charges. This kind of approach can work in a small town where word of mouth is important.


----------

